

The builders of this Spanish skyscraper forgot the elevator - wslh
http://gizmodo.com/the-builders-of-this-spanish-skyscraper-forgot-the-elev-1065152844

======
pedalpete
That's a feature, not a bug! The upper floors are part of your fitness
routine. It minimizes clutter, cause you'd have to drag something up all those
stairs. I'm sure there is no end to how they can spin this.

